# Similar Lipstick Shades ( Chanel Hydrabase No. 124 Lotus Rouge )



## Walkingthruafog (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm obsessed with Anne Hathaway's lipstick shade at 2009 Oscars. It's Chanel Hydrabase in No. 124 Lotus Rouge. However, it's discontinued. I would love it if anyone can recommend similar shades, it doesn't have to be Chanel  Thanks!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 24, 2013)

It looks like a brown based red with a touch of grape...
  	Nars Sephora Flame, perhaps`? or MACs`-Hang Up.


----------



## Walkingthruafog (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad I could help.


----------

